# ICAS or Comparative Education Service (CES)



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

Dear all,

As the title says, which one is better?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why not post all your questions in one post/thread rather than starting multiple ones?


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

colchar said:


> Why not post all your questions in one post/thread rather than starting multiple ones?


Because the title might not be suitable to mention multiple questions/topics. Simple titles will get more views, right?


----------



## mirzazz (Jan 4, 2015)

CES is better as they will at least try to complete evaluation within the deadlines posted on their website. ICAS will put false guideline regarding time to complete evaluation but will take significantly extra time (e.g. 50 to 100% more time).


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

mirzazz said:


> CES is better as they will at least try to complete evaluation within the deadlines posted on their website. ICAS will put false guideline regarding time to complete evaluation but will take significantly extra time (e.g. 50 to 100% more time).


Thanks a lot
Did you hear a lot of complaints about ICAS? Where?


----------



## mirzazz (Jan 4, 2015)

Just google ICAS + complaints etc to find some other forums discussing it. I myself is a victim of ICAS fraud. I sent my documents after their email confirmation that they will evaluate my documents in 10 weeks. However, it has been 15 weeks now and they have even not started the evaluation (not to mention that FSWP is now passed). They have also refused to refund the fee. The worst part is that ICAS seems to knowingly put false guidelines on their website. For me it is a scam, and I have already raised this matter at relevant forums inclduing Embassy of Canada, Canada ANti Fraud Unit etc. Would like to know if anyother applicant wants to join.


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

OK, thanks for your reply. I hope things go well with you.


----------

